# iPod Touch en DD externe - Solution Gratuite



## EagleOne (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche un moyen d'utiliser mon ipod touch en clef usb (ou disque dur externe si vous préférez).

En cherchant un peu sur google, je ne suis tombé que sur des solutions payantes (datant un peu). Malheureusement je me suis ruiné pour ce beau gadget donc je ne compte plus mettre de sousous pour des suppléments. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a un moyen d'utiliser son ipod touch en dd externe? (gratuitement).


Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

EagleOne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je cherche un moyen d'utiliser mon ipod touch en clef usb (ou disque dur externe si vous préférez).
> 
> ...


L'utilisation de l'iPod Touch (et de l'iphone) pour stocker des données n'est actuellement pas possible sans passer par le jailbreakage (piratage) de l'appareil. Une manipulation interdite par Apple et enlevant la garantie.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

J'étais entrain de regarder il est effectivement pas possible d'activer son ipod en mode disque dur!!!!!!!




Voilà Bonne journée



fandipod


----------



## EagleOne (28 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> L'utilisation de l'iPod Touch (et de l'iphone) pour stocker des données n'est actuellement pas possible sans passer par le jailbreakage (piratage) de l'appareil. Une manipulation interdite par Apple et enlevant la garantie.




J'ai passé le cap du jailbreak. Comment on fait ensuite?


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Je rappelle que le jailbreak est illégale et enlève la garantie Apple!!


Fandipod


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

EagleOne a dit:


> J'ai passé le cap du jailbreak. Comment on fait ensuite?


Google sera ton amis. Il est illégal pour nous de te fournir les manip' à réaliser.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

PArce contre c'est pas la peine d'être agressif sur le forum sd2310!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> PArce contre c'est pas la peine d'être agressif sur le forum sd2310!!!!!!!


D'accord, j'ai modifié mon message. Après tout les prob' que j'ai connu avec les jailbreakages, ca m'énerve quand quelqu'un fous en l'air son appareil pour avoir des fonctions supplémentaires qu'une prochaine MàJ du système apportera.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Ok mais bon tu n'es pas obligé de t'énerver sur les membres du forum!!!!!!!


----------



## EagleOne (28 Juillet 2008)

pas de soucis. Je suis tout à fait conscient de ce qu'est le jailbreak. Etant d'un naturel assez impatient, j'aime bien avoir les fonctionnalités le plus tôt possible... (oui ca me jouera surement un mauvais tour).

Bon merci pour ces infos, je vais chercher sur google alors :jap:


----------



## CBi (28 Juillet 2008)

Ou peut-on en savoir plus sur ce problème légal ?

Que l'on perde la garantie en jailbreakant, je veux bien l'admettre, mais que ce soit illégal ???

Comment sur une machine qu'on a acheté et payé, peut-on être dans l'illégalité si on veut en faire l'usage de son choix, disque dur, grille pain ou montre de plongée ?


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Mais de toute façon le jailbreak avec ziphone n'est pas dangeruex pour nos itouch !!!!!! Apparement




Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Imaginez un instant que votre iTouch plante complétement (panne matériel ou autre), vous devez l'envoyer à Apple. Réponse de celui-ci: Piraté, plus de garantie
J'ai connu avec mon  iTouch de nombreux problèmes: plantages à n'en plus finir, perte de connexion Wifi à répétition et plantage d'iTunes.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Mais je pense que cela n'est arrivé qu'à toi!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Mais je pense que cela n'est arrivé qu'à toi!!!!!!


Exact mais je pense aussi que si ça arrive à quelqu'un, ca peut arriver à n'importe qui, non ?


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Tu as fais ton jailbreak avec quel site?


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Avec Ziphone?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Toujours avec Pwnage. Je préfére utiliser les app' provenant directement de la Dev Team.
Zut, je suis en train faire de la pub pour un truc sur lequel je ralais


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

déjà tu aurais du le faire avec ziphone car c'est vraiment le plus connu et le plus fiable de tous!!!!! J'ai bien dit de tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Tu as déjà fait une errueur en choisissant Pwnage!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Tu as déjà fait une errueur en choisissant Pwnage!!


Pourtant des magasines tel que VVMac déconseille fortement ZiPhone car celui-ci ne permet pas un retour en arrière. J'avais également essayé iLibertyX mais celui-ci ne me convenais pas.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Bhe écoute ziphone je n'ai jamais eu de problème et en plus il permet le retour en arrière avec la restauration!!!! Et en plus tu peux mettre à jour le logiciel!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Bhe écoute ziphone je n'ai jamais eu de problème et en plus il permet le retour en arrière avec la restauration!!!! Et en plus tu peux mettre à jour le logiciel!!


S'il marche aussi bien que tu dis, dès que j'achète un nouveau iTouch, j'essaye ZiPhone


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

A parce que tu as pété ton itouch en le jailbreakan?


----------



## marsmat (29 Juillet 2008)

Point besoin de jailbreak pour faire de ton Iphone ou Itouch un disc dure !!!!

télécharge simplement "Diskaid"... ce petit logiciel très pratique ne demande pas de jail break et permet de copier des fichier et des dossier !

fonctionne sur PC et MAC


----------



## EagleOne (15 Septembre 2008)

marsmat a dit:


> Point besoin de jailbreak pour faire de ton Iphone ou Itouch un disc dure !!!!
> 
> télécharge simplement "Diskaid"... ce petit logiciel très pratique ne demande pas de jail break et permet de copier des fichier et des dossier !
> 
> fonctionne sur PC et MAC




Bien sur j'ai arrete de venir sur cette discution juste avant ton post... Donc je croyais encore jusqu'a aujourd'hui qu'un tel logiciel, gratuit, n'existait pas.

Je viens de l'essayer et il marche parfaitement. Un Grand merci a toi!


----------

